# Scratch/cut on face. Will the hair grow back?



## bboylayz

My poor little guy was playing with another GSD last night. And they usually wrestle pretty aggressively (still just playing though) and I guess the other dog must have either scratched or accidentally kicked my pup on the face just below the eye. Now he has a scratch probably an eight inch long under his right eye starting immediately below his eyelashes. There is no hair there just a small pink wound. 

First off, should I put anything on it? Neosporin?

Second, will that hair grow back? Or do you think it will just scar.

I'll post a picture of it in a few minutes.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Clean with soap and water and put some neosporin on there like you mentioned.

The hair will grow back. More than likely it will look like it never even happened in a couple weeks.


----------



## bboylayz




----------



## bboylayz

Lucy Dog said:


> Clean with soap and water and put some neosporin on there like you mentioned.
> 
> The hair will grow back. More than likely it will look like it never even happened in a couple weeks.


Thanks! I'll go out now to go get some neosporin.


(PS. in the original post, I totally meant "nicked" not kicked)


----------



## Stella's Mom

If my cat is any indication that the dogs hair will grow back then yes, for sure it will.

Coco was a cat that would come to our door daily for food. Then I began to notice that he had a cut on his face. I cleaned and put Neosporin on it but it did not heal. I was on a business trip and the kids called me and said the cat's face was hanging off.

After wrestling with this stray cat they brought it to the vet. He was treated with antibiotics and fixed up. When took him to the vet again a few months ago (it has been years since this happened to his face). The vet looked at him and said, I think I remember doing surgery on this cat. His face healed so nicely you would never know he had such a serious injury.

He went from being a somewhat feral outside cat to our indoor cat.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Yeah that cut is nothing! Just keep it clean and it'll heal up just fine and everything will grow back. 

Chance got a fairly deep gash through his head one day at the dog park. Him and another dog were running and Chance cut the other dog off and the dogs tooth caught his head when they hit each other. Not only did he have a big gash but I had to shave off quite a bit of hair to get it cleaned up properly. :/ Everything grew back and there was no signs a wound had ever occurred there!


----------



## bboylayz

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AbbyK9

It'll grow back, no worries. 

My girl had to get some stitches on the side of her muzzle a couple of months ago after a playing incident with another dog, and they shaved the area before stitching it. She looked like Frankendog for a bit with her bright green stitches and scab, but now you can't even tell she's ever had any injury there at all.


----------



## Cheerful1

We just went to pick up Joey from being kenneled overnight at the vet. He had 2 cuts below his eye. They said Joey was probably tossing something around in his cage, and he got cut. They said it would heal, and we should put Neosporin on it. We are so upset right now. Posting a picture; would welcome any comments.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Totally grow back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

Cheerful1 said:


> We just went to pick up Joey from being kenneled overnight at the vet. He had 2 cuts below his eye. They said Joey was probably tossing something around in his cage, and he got cut. They said it would heal, and we should put Neosporin on it. We are so upset right now. Posting a picture; would welcome any comments.


Looks like a dog bite to me.


----------



## Asia C.

Cheerful1 said:


> We just went to pick up Joey from being kenneled overnight at the vet. He had 2 cuts below his eye. They said Joey was probably tossing something around in his cage, and he got cut. They said it would heal, and we should put Neosporin on it. We are so upset right now. Posting a picture; would welcome any comments.


Did it scar or did it heal? Did Neosporin work ?


----------



## WNGD

Asia C. said:


> Did it scar or did it heal? Did Neosporin work ?


7 year old thread


----------

